# a few more pick up broom ?'s



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was trying my bobcat pickup broom today that i recently purchased used and had a few questions.. i noticed that it does not pick up as well going forward as togoing in reverse.. is this with all of them or is their a trick to it..also do you leave the bucket in the float postion, or tilt it back or forward?? also should the broom be adjusted to sit lower than the bucket or even?? thanks for any tips/advice .. just trying to get the hang of this before we start sweeping lots thanks chris


----------

